# differences between O2J vr6 vs. O2J 1.8T bellhousings??



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

i know this is tranny related but i figured more poeple would chime in here.

is there any difference between O2J vr6 and 02j 1.8t bell housings.???
i busted my vr6 housing where the dogbone meets up and i have a guy whos willing to sell me a 1.8t o2j bell housing.
will it work????????????????????


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The bell housing itself has a different bolt pattern, but doesn't the dogbone bolt up to the case?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: differences between O2J vr6 vs. O2J 1.8T bellhousings?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

The O2J VR6 and the 1.8T has different bell housing bolt patterns to either engine. If only the bell housing is damaged have it repaired if possible. If it can't be repaired get a used VR6 O2J trans. The bell housings can be swapped but it's a lot of work.
I would move this to the manual trans forum.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_The bell housing itself has a different bolt pattern, but doesn't the dogbone bolt up to the case?

Good point....my bad.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The cases should be the same IIRC.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: differences between O2J vr6 vs. O2J 1.8T bellhousings?? (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
i busted my vr6 housing where the dogbone meets up and i have a guy whos willing to sell me a 1.8t o2j bell housing.
will it work????????????????????

not with a VR. its the wrong bolt pattern.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: differences between O2J vr6 vs. O2J 1.8T bellhousings?? (TBT-Syncro)*

i figured as much.

i really need a o2j vr6 bellhousing 
anyone who has one let me know asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

If you do that, you'll have to reshim all the stacks and the diff, quite a bit of work and some special tools required...


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah i know ill have to reshim.
but either way, im kinda screwed.
i need a tranny asap
wether it be a full used O2j vr6 trans or just the housing, 
anyone have one please let me know!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

what about a TDI O2J??
will that fit a 01 Vr6?
i can get one for 300$ and its local.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_what about a TDI O2J??
will that fit a 01 Vr6?
i can get one for 300$ and its local.


Nope, the 4 cylinders are all the same, but the VR is different, you need a VR 02J.


----------

